# Which flashlight should I get?



## teme (Jan 5, 2010)

Greetings from snowy Finland! I'm going to get a new BUDGET (not over 60 bucks) flashligh from DX. I've ordered many lights (Romisen RC-N3, RC-G2 (both modded to use Q5), MTE P7 "900 lumen" (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060) and other smaller lights from DX before this. I want really bright light (500-900 Lumens) with little of throw but mostly with flood. I'm using protected rechargeable 18650 batteries from DX (I know they're rubbish but I'm not going to use tens of Euros/Dollars to just one battery). I dont care so much about modes, but HI and LO modes would be nice. I like one cell lights because of their portableness. I allways have a spare cell with me so the runtime is not so important. I think that the choises to the emitter are SST-50 and P7 D-pin. I like "clicky" switches placed to the bottom of the light. Here are two lights which sound nice:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32592
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22567
I'll be very happy, if someone can help me to decide what torch to buy.
lovecpf

Edit: More info about my needs because you asked for it.


----------



## strinq (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if many here would recommend any light from DX. But if between those two, I'd go for the cheaper MTE. 

But in a snowy white area you would be better off with a warm white light, easier to make out things.


----------



## Ajax517 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think someone recommended that you only buy lights from DX that have a fair amount of reviews.

Using that method, the MTE is the only choice.


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi and :welcome:

I'd strongly recommend that you fill out this checklist then edit your first post to include your answers in the checklist so that we have a better idea of what you need/want.

I havent taken a look at the lights you posted but if you're on a budget, i'd strongly recommend taking at a look at this site

good luck with your search.


----------



## LightCannon (Jan 6, 2010)

If you're really working on a budget, however, and need international shipping, I guess DX is the solution. However, I recommend you look over BessieBenny's budget light review thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252878


----------



## jenskh (Jan 6, 2010)

You could also search for "Solarforce" on ebay, and have a lot of options with free or almost free shipping. I have several Solarforce lights, and I am very satisfied with the quality.


----------



## moviles (Jan 6, 2010)

teme said:


> Greetings from snowy Finland! Which one should I get?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32592
> OR
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22567
> ...




please get the first one with sst-50, review it, and show pictures of dropin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I want know if the sst-50 comes in 20 mm star or in small star


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, the SST50 doesn't have annoying strobe and SOS modes, and it should have a nicer beam. But You probably should use an IMR 18650 rechargeable battery with it. Read up on battery chemistry.

Here are a lot of FAQs for you, enjoy.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172991


----------



## moviles (Jan 6, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Yep, the SST50 doesn't have annoying strobe and SOS modes, and it should have a nicer beam. But You probably should use an IMR 18650 rechargeable battery with it. Read up on battery chemistry.
> 
> Here are a lot of FAQs for you, enjoy.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172991



nice name MAX POWER,

other no imr option:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=200812


**** NEW AW P18650 -26

- Designed for incan lamps and high power LEDs. Good performance even under 3A - 5A draw.

- Powers up a WA1185/1111 with a single click.

- Three triangulated raised dots ensure solid cell to cell connection when used in series.

- PCB protection against overcharge/ over discharge / short circuit.

- Safety vent with thermal cut off protection.


AW P18650 - 26 SPECIFICATIONS:

Constant Voltage : 3.7V
Capacity : 2600mAH ( rated at 0.2C discharge 4.2V - 2.8V @ 25℃ )
Operating Temp. : Charge 0 to 45℃ / Discharge -20 to 60 ℃
Max. Charge Rate : 2.6A ( ambient temp. 25 ℃ )
Max. Discharge Rate : 5.2A** ( ambient temp. 25 ℃ )
Dimensions :18.52 X 68.16mm ( +/- 0.3mm ) 


**Price* : $14.75 each


----------



## teme (Jan 6, 2010)

I added more info about my needs.. Right now my brightest light is my Romisen RC-G2 @ Q5. I want really bright light to break this darkness:candle:


----------



## teme (Jan 8, 2010)

P.S Im not as noob with flashlighst as you might think..


----------



## carrot (Jan 8, 2010)

For less than $60USD you can get all sorts of other lights that are not from DX and much better.


----------



## teme (Jan 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> For less than $60USD you can get all sorts of other lights that are not from DX and much better.


Can I? Can you tell me some examples of flashlights which fits all my requiments and are NOT from DX?


----------



## teme (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm now going to order the SST-50 torch from DX, because I think that is the best option..


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 14, 2010)

teme said:


> I'm now going to order the SST-50 torch from DX, because I think that is the best option..



Oh, darn, i was going to suggest the MG PLI MC-E warm tinted which i just received from shiningbeam.

The order came to $62.70 after discount and including shipping to Singapore.

It's a really bright, warm tinted light (good for outdoors), 3 modes, lo-med-high, nicely spaced out and uses a forward clicky on the tailcap. What i *didnt *like was the camo paintjob but that was livable. Shipment was very fast too, ordered on 27th December and received it (taking into account New Years and all), IIRC, in the week commencing 4th Jan 2010.


----------



## teme (Jan 15, 2010)

I've not ordered it yet, so I can change to another flashlight if there is better option. Can you put link to the flashlight you suggested to me, because I can't find it from shiningbeam.com..


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 17, 2010)

shiningbeam has a strange thing that when the last piece of a light is sold, the item disappears, send an email using their 'contact us' and check with Bryan when its going to be back in stock.

Alternatively, you can go to www.sbflashlights.com and build your own solarforce L2 with MC-E drop in for about $60 +/-

I'd recommend you go that route. Jake25 from sbflashlights is a member here, you can contact him via PM if you have any queries.

hope this helps.


----------



## moviles (Jan 17, 2010)

teme said:


> I'm now going to order the SST-50 torch from DX, because I think that is the best option..



if you buy it post pictures here or in dx forum of dropin and the star please


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 17, 2010)

+1 for the L2 with MC-E. Awesome light, will beat the DX hands down in both output and build quality, and is only $55 with the discount. Plus, the seller (jake25) is on AIM 24\7, so you'll never have to worry about CS. DX you'll be lucky to get a refund or replacement within 3 months :shakehead


----------



## teme (Jan 22, 2010)

So, I ordered the SST-50 flashlight from DX. I'll do review from it when I'll get it. It might be rubbish but someone have to take the risk :devil:


----------



## teme (Jan 23, 2010)

teme said:


> So, I ordered the SST-50 flashlight from DX. I'll do review from it when I'll get it. It might be rubbish but someone have to take the risk :devil:


Today DX sent the SST-50 to an around-the-world-trip, so it may be here in three weeks. I hope that my Trustfire 18650s are good enough to run the light at full power..


----------



## teme (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh great! This is the first time when DX sent me a wrong item! I ordered the SST-50 one but i got this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32952 I was full of happiness when I got the packet.. But shame on you DX!!


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 30, 2010)

teme said:


> Oh great! This is the first time when DX sent me a wrong item! I ordered the SST-50 one but i got this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32952 I was full of happiness when I got the packet.. But shame on you DX!!



yeah, it happens, get online immediately and go to the customer service express and lodge your complaint.

DX is well-known for things like this, has happened a few times to me too.


----------



## teme (Jan 30, 2010)

hyperloop said:


> ...get online immediately and go to the customer service express and lodge your complaint.


I did that almost immediately I recieved the wrong item..


----------



## Cave_Dweller (Jan 30, 2010)

joshconsulting said:


> +1 for the L2 with MC-E. Awesome light, will beat the DX hands down in both output and build quality, and is only $55 with the discount.



Weird - I added those two linked items to my cart and got a total of $68.96, and after adding the SBCPF voucher code a $1.59 discount appeared, giving a total of $67.37 + shipping. Did I mess up, or did the prices change in the last few days?

Looks like a nice light though!

Regards,
Glenn.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 1, 2010)

Cave_Dweller said:


> Weird - I added those two linked items to my cart and got a total of $68.96, and after adding the SBCPF voucher code a $1.59 discount appeared, giving a total of $67.37 + shipping. Did I mess up, or did the prices change in the last few days?
> 
> Looks like a nice light though!
> 
> ...



could it be a difference in shipping costs?


----------



## teme (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldn't resist the new flashlight on my table without testing it, so I had to test it.:laughing: It has nice throw and very nice, round beam. I tested the current from the back cap and my multimeter said 1,4A, not 2,0A as it should be. But its from DX so.. And I was using TrustFire 18650 rechargeable battery in it. Though it has 3 Q5s, my single-Q5 Romisen RC-G2 mod running with 14500 is almost as bright as the 3 Cree one..


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 2, 2010)

teme said:


> Though it has 3 Q5s, my single-Q5 Romisen RC-G2 mod running with 14500 is almost as bright as the 3 Cree one..



i hate to say i told you so but DX is famed for overstating their lumen values


----------



## teme (Mar 9, 2010)

Now I got the right one! It's very nice light, smaller than I expected and it's very bright! Of course it eats batteries kinda fast, because it draws 3,7A measured from the tailcap. One thing bothers me, the tailcap. Couple of first times it was really hard to push the clicky, but nowadays it's ok. The beam has greenish tint and it has good flood. Overall rating: 8½/10


----------

